# Jaén Schools



## seesaw (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello, I am an Australian considering moving to Jaén in February 2013. I would want my two children to go to a public, Spanish school. They will be aged 3.5 and 5.5. We will be aiming to live near the university. 

I am struggling to find any information about suitable schools online, I would appreciate any advice/information/links.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

seesaw said:


> Hello, I am an Australian considering moving to Jaén in February 2013. I would want my two children to go to a public, Spanish school. They will be aged 3.5 and 5.5. We will be aiming to live near the university.
> 
> I am struggling to find any information about suitable schools online, I would appreciate any advice/information/links.


:welcome:

many state schools in Spain just don't have websites, sadly

however, I did manage to find this on the ayuntamiento website Colegios Pblicos - although bear in mind that all the schools will be closed until September

nosey questions coming up..... why Jaén? what will you be doing there? what visa did you get/are you applying for?


----------



## seesaw (Jun 17, 2013)

I lived in central America for a year, so speak functional Spanish. I am in the process of applying for a university exchange to Jaén. I am keen to step out of my comfort zone, and 'I'd like the kids to have a second language.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

seesaw said:


> I lived in central America for a year, so speak functional Spanish. I am in the process of applying for a university exchange to Jaén. I am keen to step out of my comfort zone, and 'I'd like the kids to have a second language.


good luck!

let us know how you get on


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't help with the schools question. Not actually living in the city - we live about an hour and a quarter away, can't really comment on the city itself (we prefer our village life). Jaén isn't too bad a place in our experience, the Hospitals are quite good (speaking from experience) but, of course they come under the Junta not the Diputación. It has a railway station (service infrequent) and you will be about 105 km from Granada airport (code GRX) small friendly with a once a day direct service to UK (otherwise via MADrid) and services to other parts of Spain. Check-in is as little as 20 mins before departure times.

If you don't like very hot weather in summer, try to stay on the south side of the Guadalquivir depression where it can easily be 5-10°C cooler than in the depression. Los Villares is quite nice, looks as though it could be a nice place to live, and is on the A6050 from Jaén to our village.


----------



## EnglishPaul (Aug 28, 2013)

*Living in Jaen*

Hi all. I am moving to Linares, Jaen this weekend because of work (teaching English and Maths). I am interested in any advice or interesting tips about the area, or if anyone lives in the area and wants to meet up. Cheers.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

EnglishPaul said:


> Hi all. I am moving to Linares, Jaen this weekend because of work (teaching English and Maths). I am interested in any advice or interesting tips about the area, or if anyone lives in the area and wants to meet up. Cheers.


You'll be very close to the beautiful towns of Ubeda and Baeza. Sabiote is also worth a visit. 

Linares was an old mining town and had 'expats' living there in the early 19th century. They went there to help develop the mines. People also came from all over Spain looking for work. The town's population grew hugely at that time. 

My mum was born there and several generations of her mother's family before her. My grandfather was from Baeza.


----------

